# Nox! Gotta Question!



## becky (Jul 19, 2004)

Are those your instruments in your avatar? They're really pretty, a violin and a viola!


----------



## Nox (Jul 22, 2004)

Yes! They are! Thanks for asking...LOL...Esme the violin and Ella the viola...


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

They are really lovely. I can imagine them in action , BTW you are very close to become a soloist :lol: You will crack it today, i am sure...


----------



## Nox (Jul 22, 2004)

...thanks! However, I still have my sights set on a second violin or viola position in a low-brow ensemble...


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

Hmm?


----------



## Nox (Jul 22, 2004)

...Hmmm...what???...


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

Why do you want to be second violin?


----------



## Nox (Jul 22, 2004)

I don't have the personality to be comfortable in 1st position...I'm more secure in 2nd, and because of that I do a much better job than being a nervous 1st...

...mostly (all?) psychological...


----------

